# Greeting from Harmony Lodge #1  PHA MWUGL OF FL



## Tony357 (Dec 11, 2015)

Greetings from Harmony lodge #1 under the MWUGL Of FL. Just a young brother growing in the craft of masonry looking to connect with my fellow brethren


----------



## Bloke (Dec 11, 2015)

Greetings from Australia !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 12, 2015)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Dec 12, 2015)

Greetings my brother from Friendly No.436 district 29-30 zone 3 MWUGLofFL.


----------



## BroBook (Dec 13, 2015)

Greetings my brother, Excelsoir 43 of pensacola !!!


----------



## Agent 47 (Dec 31, 2015)

Greetings From MWPHGLNY Carthaginian 47 Brooklyn NY


----------



## Bloke (Dec 31, 2015)

Agent 47 said:


> Greetings From MWPHGLNY Carthaginian 47 Brooklyn NY



I've never heard a Lodge name referencing Carthage before, so i googled 'carthaginian' and found this on wikipedia
"The name of Carthage, Latin: Carthago orKarthago, Ancient Greek: ΚαρχηδώνKarkhēdōn, Etruscan: *Carθaza, is derived from the Phoenician Qart-ḥadašt[3]meaning "New City" (Aramaic: קרת חדתה‎Qeret Ḥadatha; Hebrew: קרת חדשה‎ Qeret Ḥadašah), implying it was a 'new Tyre'."

How interesting 

Opps... and welcone as well


----------

